# Ringneck Dove Breeders



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am going to be purchasing my first Ringneck Dove soon! I want to find a normal colored one. I found them for sale at Stromberg's, and was wondering how their service is. Do you recommend something else? Thanks!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Try to find some breeders around or near you so you can visit their site in person and save the shipping and handling cost.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Local Ringneck Dove Breeders*

Unfortunately, through extensive research, I have not been able to find any local breeders around my area. I have also contacted local pet stores.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Have you visited Dove Page. It's a website dedicated to all kinds of doves. It might help you find someone.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Checked*

I have already checked Oliver's Dovepage.com, and only one of the breeders, George Schutt, breeds normal colored Ringneck Doves. To my knowledge, he is currently out of stock. What are your opinions on Stromberg's?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I have no personal experience with Strombergs. But I have not heard any negatives and I think I read in another thread that they have some of their doves on sale. 

When you talk about normal colored doves, are you talking about the normal "wild" colored doves. If so, did you check out Phil Shultz on Dove Page. He is in Wisconsin and breeds many colors. Not sure what he has currently available.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Checking*

Stromberg's seems like a good place to purchase a Ringneck Dove, although I will certainly check with Phil's stock first. Normal and Wild are the same color type.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, good luck with finding your dove.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

FYI - I just noticed that Mr. Shultz prefers that you buy two birds at a time.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of your help!


----------

